# NiteSiters 20 days later



## JeffWard

Flawless.

Buy-em.

Seriously, my NiteSiters sight dots have not moved. On my XD9SC, I carry every day, holstered, pocketed, center console, wherever. They have not moved. They do not effect range precision shooting. You won't know they are there. But at night, I can find the gun in the dark, by looking for the sights from across the room.

After a few hrs in the center console, they still glow. All night, they've faded, but I rarely intentionally charge them. They still work.

For $10???? Fantastic.

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck

Kewl. I may reconsider guns with all black sights in the future - with this as an option...


----------



## JeffWard

They won't disappoint.

In daylight, bright white. At night, bright green!

And if youre careful, you can do 2 guns w/ spares


----------



## james 47

Just got my nitesiters today so far I'm impressed. Will let ya'll know ( down the road)


----------



## Steve

are they just stickers?


----------



## JeffWard

They are just stickers... perfectly fit, long-term adhesive, still glowing bright a few months later... stickers.

That said, I'm planning adding Tritium to my XD9SC, but not because these don't work. You DO have to charge them, but 30 sec under a Maglite, and they last for over an hour in my evening walk around the neighborhood.

They aren't $100 Tritium replacement sights... but two guns for $10 with spares?

Try em


----------



## Mike Barham

I also like the idea that they will work on guns for which tritium sights aren't readily available, and probably not really practical, like the little KelTec pocket guns.


----------



## Nitesiter

Sticker? Well I guess I think of stickers as something that sticks and is immovable instantly. These have an adhesive that lets you nudge your Nitesiters to the exact position. It cures about 72 hours later. 

So yes.. it's a sticker.  But a really good one! hehe

Theres a HUGE thread about these on one of the kel tec forums. These are perfect for guns like the p3AT and what-not. 

Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------



## XD_Hokie

I put Nightsiters on my XD9SC and they even are sticking to my cheap plastic sights on my Kel-Tec PF-9 after making the diameter on the rear sites big enough so the dots would go in the indentions. I did both guns using the one kit, and I even messed up some of the dots in the process. You get plenty of dots to apply in the kit to do a few sets of sights. Second application was better after I got the hang of doing the first. Clean the gun sights, apply the sights with pointed blade supplied, (holding the dot and pulling the blade out is the tricky part, but you do not have to get them exact as you can move them) and adjust with toothpick using the pointed in and round end as needed. Then heat with a blow dryer for a few minutes to activate the adhesive. You can still adjust a little after that and then you are set.

I will be putting them on my Kel-Tec 32 also. General daylight will make them useful to some degree, but I charge mine under the light on the stove top from the microwave overhead before going to bed for about 20-30 minutes and they glow nice and bright for 4-5 hours, and even after that they are good in complete darkness, but do not really show the green glow in low light after that amount of time. In the daylight, they are bright white cannot tell they are not the factory dots.

The thing I like besides the purchase price, is the replacement cost if you ever need to replace. Also, I can charge them with a flashlight when out and that will give me 40 minutes to an hour with 1 minute or so of light from the flashlight. If I charge them before going out at night for 20-30 minutes under a light at home they are good for 4-5 hours which takes care of most of my night outings.

Also, they have a money back guarantee if you do not like them. But for $10, it is hard to say they are not worth $10 and hassle with shipping them back. In my experience, other than a slip-on universal hogue grip for my XDs and Kel-Tecs, there is not much in gun accessories you can get for $10 or less. It takes a little more planning to use these effectively, but is an inexpensive alternative to buying tritiums. I think they are brighter than tritium especially when first charged.


----------



## bspurs5

I must say, I love this as an option, as I have been reading and studying night sights for a little while, and definitely cannot afford $100 right now. $10 is much more attractive.

I must say however, that I am a bit of a skeptic. Seem like such a GREAT product, at a GREAT price, that it seems too good to be true. Would love to be proven wrong...


----------



## Nitesiter

Eh... they are what they are. There are tons of threads on this and other forums about them, just do a search on this site or Google for 'nitesiters'. Im not going to name the forums, but they're out there and they've done some pretty thorough reviews on them. 

Even at that, there's a money back guarantee.. and that i guarantee! hehe

Do feel free to shoot me an email or ask some of the regulars around here that have already gotten a set or two. They'd be happy to share the plusses and minuses of Nitesiters with you.

(edit) p.s. Too good to be true? Na.. I just want people to feel like they're getting their moneys worth. I love happy customers! I'm out to make a buck, yes... but not to rip people off. My shipping charges are low.. and my price is fair to be able to equip 2,3 or 4 guns with Night Sights. At least thats my opinion. hehe It makes me sad that as a whole, business' customer service has gone out the window and that when a business really puts forth a lot of effort to have the afore mentioned customer service, it's met with skepticism. /shrug Ah well.... All I can say is that should you try them, and not like them, I'll cheerfully refund your money. 

Have fun!
Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------



## Domanfp

I have these on my S&W MP9c and for the price I think they are unbeatable. I was unsure at first but figured for 10 bucks I would just not buy beer for a week and try em out, and I was glad I had to go through withdrawls to get em. Keep in mind you could always split the cost with someone else... I am thinking of sticking the extras to my remote so I can find it on the floor.


----------



## JeffWard

They still stick, and they still glow...

I'm the orignal guinea pig here. I just sent my XD45 back to Springfield for a competition trigger job, and other work, so I'm getting Trijicons at the same time. But on my bone-stock XD9SC, I charge the dots for a few minutes before my evening walks, and they glow for well over an hour. They've been on since... December???

Charging them as we speak withmy Maglite... Walking in a few minutes.

JW


----------



## Nitesiter

Glad to hear it Jeff. I continue to be amazed at peoples response to Nitesiters. Right now im in the middle of standardizing production and packaging to make for a better product.. and all thanks to the fantastic feedback you and others have given me. Coming up next ---> Glock sights shaped to the "U" on the rear and a larger dot for the front. 


Thanks again guys!

Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------



## Charlie

Nitesiter said:


> Glad to hear it Jeff. I continue to be amazed at peoples response to Nitesiters. Right now im in the middle of standardizing production and packaging to make for a better product.. and all thanks to the fantastic feedback you and others have given me. Coming up next ---> Glock sights shaped to the "U" on the rear and a larger dot for the front.
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> 
> Dave Presley
> Nitesiters


I PM'd you with a question about ordering by telephone. Looks like a very innovative, inexpensive way to add some night sights (however temporary they may be). I will be ordering some. :smt023 Good luck.
Charlie


----------



## JeffWard

Dave,

How about a long slide-top strip for our P3ATs (and snubbies)? The sights are hopeless, but a 1/8th" strip down the top would reference windage at least...

I thought of laying a row of dots, at 1/2" intervals, but I'd never get them lined up... Maybe I'll get out my laser-level thingy... project a line... never mind...

lol


----------



## PanaDP

JeffWard said:


> Dave,
> 
> How about a long slide-top strip for our P3ATs (and snubbies)? The sights are hopeless, but a 1/8th" strip down the top would reference windage at least...
> 
> I thought of laying a row of dots, at 1/2" intervals, but I'd never get them lined up... Maybe I'll get out my laser-level thingy... project a line... never mind...
> 
> lol


How about a dot on the front sight and a dot on the back of the slide. You stack the dots and fire. More than likely in the dark, it would look like making a little line out of the two dots, your vision's sharpness goes to hell in low light.

It's not precise but neither is the gun.


----------



## Nitesiter

I do offer strips to order. I have one thats about 1/4" long and 1/16" wide that I can always include in a set of Nitesiters. All you need to do is just let me know thats what you'd like and I stick them in there no problem at all.


Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------



## Nitesiter

Update!! 
I now offer a large dot and strip set of Nitesiters.

Four 1/8" dots, and four 1/16" x 1/4" strips.

Safe shooting to ya!!

Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------



## Uno99

I put these on my S&W Sigma 9ve About a week ago and love them!


----------

